# WTK für Nokia



## Guest (11. Jul 2008)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde gerne mal versuchen ein Programm für mein Handy zu schreiben, weiß aber nicht wo ich das WTK für Nokia Handys bekomme. Es gibt zwar schon einen Thread mit dem Thema, aber der ist schon alt und der Link der gepostet wurde funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Würde mich freuen wenn mir das jemand von euch sagen könnte.

LG
Gast


----------



## Bert Brenner (12. Jul 2008)

Du kannst auch das Sun WTK benutzen wenn du nicht gerade Klassen verwendest die nur auf Nokia Handys zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## MiDniGG (14. Jul 2008)

@Gast: Du hast recht es ist wirklich nicht gerade leicht zu finden... Hab au ewig gesucht bis ich es ma hatte. 
Geh auf diesen Link http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw....60_Platform_SDKs_for_Symbian_OS_for_Java.html wähle die Version für dein Handy aus. (Kannst in "Info" im Handy nachschaun) und dann kannst es auch schon runterladen  Allerdings musst Du dich dazu registrieren (kostenlos).


----------

